# WCF Game 2: Denver Nuggets (0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1) [5/21]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*2009 Western Conference Championship*



















































*Game 1 - Denver 103, Los Angeles 105 (Lakers lead series 1-0)*
Game 2 - Denver @ Los Angeles, Thursday, May 21st, 9:00PM ESPN
Game 3 - Los Angeles @ Denver, Saturday, May 23rd, 8:30PM ABC
Game 4 - Los Angeles @ Denver, Monday, May 25th, 9:00PM ESPN
Game 5 * Denver @ Los Angeles, Wednesday, May 27th, 9:00PM ESPN
Game 6 * Los Angeles @ Denver, Friday, May 29th, 9:00PM ESPN
Game 7 * Denver @ Los Angeles, Sunday, May 31st, 8:30PM ABC

* = if necessary
​


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

gametime yet?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> gametime yet?


I wish.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So...what adjustments do we need to make for Game 2?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We'll need bigger games from Pau, Lamar and Bynum.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

get better post entry angles for pau. and why not play pick and roll and force melo to switch on to pau (when melo is on kobe in the 4th)?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I think the first game was a "feeling out" game for the Lakers. Denver had every right to win the last game and they screwed it up during the last minute. PJ and Kobe will make some adjustments and the Lakers will win this one.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We'll need bigger games from Pau, Lamar and Bynum.


What he said.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah we're gonna need Pau, LO and Bynum to score more put more pressure on the Nuggets bigs. 

Things I'm worried about is Kobe getting into foul trouble guarding Billups I look for Billups to be way more aggressive attacking Kobe on offense those little head fakes could get Kobe outta position. 

I also don't expect Kmart to make any of those lousy 1 hand push shots he was making that **** was luck in the 1st game. 

Ariza gotta be more disciplined on Melo as well he left him to help in the early parts of game 1 too much he has to stay glued to melo and just stay in front and challeneg shots not reach for steals. 

It would be nice if Fish had one of those games he's capable of where he's actualy hot all night long. Seems like its been Feb since he's played like that. 

I wanna see more Farmar as well if Fish is struggling. I might go to Farmar before Brown Farmar seems to have found his confidence once again his stroke looks pretty good to me right now.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's going to need to continue what he's doing, IE. getting to the basket and posting up.

Pau's going to need to grow some balls.

Bynum needs to stay out of foul trouble.

Odom needs to stop hittin' that kush before every game.

And Fisher needs to sit his *** on the bench.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I really, really want to see us jump on them early.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We certainly stole Game 1 and, like most Laker fans, I was not at all happy with our performance. Denver's help defense really shut us down in the post. Our two head cases...Odom and Bynum...did their vanishing acts, and Gasol was simply outmuscled and settled for jumpers. One thing we really need to work on is hitting the offensive boards better, since our bigs are being shut down offensively. Just watch in Game 2 when we put up a shot...there are no Lakers hitting the offensive boards...everyone is already running up court! In addition, our bench really has to step up. They were just ineffective in Game 1. I just think this team is underachieving all around...especially in the fundamentals. Kobe showed what intensity is all about in Game 1. I hope his effort rubs off on everybody else. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

u even watch the game? pau wasn't that soft, he was fighting for offensive boards all night. he was just passive on offense, since the lakers didn't get him the ball. and the lakers had 17 offensive boards, and ended up beating the nuggets in overall rebounding. 
http://www.nba.com/games/20090519/DENLAL/boxscore.html

and about the bench stepping up.. did you at least see the 2nd quarter last night? when they cut an 8 point deficit down to 2 at the start of the 2nd quarter? oh and the bench scored 27 points compared to denver's 16. also grabbed 13 rebounds, knocked down 5/12 3 pointers, and dished 10 assists.

all the lakers need are for pau to get more aggressive on offense and bynum to defend and rebound without fouling.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

afobisme said:


> u even watch the game? pau wasn't that soft, he was fighting for offensive boards all night. he was just passive on offense, since the lakers didn't get him the ball. and the lakers had 17 offensive boards, and ended up beating the nuggets in overall rebounding.
> http://www.nba.com/games/20090519/DENLAL/boxscore.html
> 
> and about the bench stepping up.. did you at least see the 2nd quarter last night? when they cut an 8 point deficit down to 2 at the start of the 2nd quarter? oh and the bench scored 27 points compared to denver's 16. also grabbed 13 rebounds, knocked down 5/12 3 pointers, and dished 10 assists.
> ...


I'm talking about consistancy. Yes...our bench gave us a boost in the 2nd of Game 1 to help make up the deficent. But overall, our bench has been inconsistant in the playoffs...and we need them to be ready every game now. This could simply be because PJ is playing the starters more minutes in the playoffs. As for rebounding, we won the boards 9...but only because of Pau, who is always a consistant rebounder. We need our other bigs (i.e. our head cases) to be monsters on the boards consistantly also...especially if they are ineffective on offense.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

we want denvers bigs to shoot outside js, but we cant just ignore them when theyre outside the paint..like i saw a few times in game 1


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

we need to get the ball into the post more. Likewise, we need our bigs to stay out of foul trouble. So we also need the refs to not call completely bull**** phantom fouls on Bynum in the 1st quarter.

We have to hope that Melo cant shoot 75% every night. We have to rotate better on defense and not allow easy dunks to Nene and Martin. Gotta keep Chauncey out of the paint.

Gotta box out the birdman. We also have to have the refs call goaltending when he scoops the ball out of the basket on a Kobe's layups.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I can feel it... comin' in the air tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the Thuggets last chance, got to steal one here.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First foul. Second possession of the game. Great.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

2 fouls, 3 possessions.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like Kobe's finger feels ok.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I wish the lakers were all robots and would always just keep playing


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looks good so far tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow. Andrew Bynum missed two layups AFTER the play was over


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

****, no one ever rotates defensively. I don't get it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 fouls in 6 minutes... LOL


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sick Kobe. Sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No one rotates defensively on the Lakers. That has to be the most annoying part about the way they play defense.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ariza is terrible at that entry pass.

You don't rifle a frozen rope to a guy's left hand when he's backing up. Way too many TOs early on, and not good enough rotation on defense by Bynum.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very nice. Enough with the turnovers though..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LMAO at Gasol. The dude only shoots off of our missed layups. At least he makes those.

And how the hell did Bynum miss that uncontested 5ft jumper? That's gotta be automatic.

Also, how the hell was that not a foul on Andrew? He FINALLY gets a bad call in his favor!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

HOLY CRAP!!!

That was Flash-esque!:10:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wow Ariza!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ref take over.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

A few calls in our favor. I'll take it.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was a terrible call. I rewound it and it looked like he called Gasol for kicking Andersen in the face. Obviously, it was completely incidental contact.

Pau should have given ball up, though. Way to go Spaniard...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Sasha...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What ever the Staples Center staff has done to the Nuggets' rims. I thank you!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe death glare at Sasha. :laugh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Good start so far, Kobe's been agressive.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Better defense so far.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha needs to exit the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

time for sasha to go bye bye


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Right now....


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sasha is such a joke. He's only out there to get his and he just kills us when he shoots so much.

YOU ****ING SUCK!!! STOP SHOOTING LOSER!!!

And man, oh, man...come on Luke! Are you really dumb enough to leave Kleiza wide open in the corner like that?

We should be stomping on them right now.

Pau is doing a very nice job on the boards.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sasha ****ing sucks.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

3 missed shots... ok whatever but why the **** is he shooting over jr smith when pau has a mismatch down low YOU ****IN IDIOT and gets his shot blocked WTF


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 on jones and 3 JR Smith


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice entrance Farmar. You may find yourself with a chunk of Sasha's minutes. Bull**** call on Odom.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lukey!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Is it just me, or is George Karl's face extremely red?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

REEEEALLY nice passing by Jordan and Luke!!!

Come on guys! This is what we want! We're killing them in the paint right now.

If we own the paint like this, the series won't be close.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Farmar needs to start next season, he's been playing really well.

Oh, and I still love Shannon Brown.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

george karl looks sooo defeated


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yessir.. I still can't figure out why we will leave shooters to double the likes of K-Mart and Anderson. Why would you do that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DANNY said:


> 3 missed shots... ok whatever but why the **** is he shooting over jr smith when pau has a mismatch down low YOU ****IN IDIOT and gets his shot blocked WTF


Exactly. I was wrong in saying that it's bad that he shoots so much. What's bad is the shots that he's taking. He's taking shots when he's not open and better opportunities are available.

Sasha is only going to get back into a rhythm if he starts taking good shots.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar is playing well


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Melo's back in. Let's cue up Kobe now before they even try to build back momentum..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Tom Cruise is a Laker fan?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So Farmar plays very well. How is he rewarded? Fisher comes back in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Beautiful pass by Fisher and finish by Bynum!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice dunk by 'Drew.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I hate how we're not getting on them on those transition threes. We've been lucky enough that they've missed most of them so far tonight. However, we'd better get better at defending them because there's no guarantee they'll miss them the entire game.

At the very least, those are gonna begin to fall for the Nuggets in Denver.

I love Andrew's aggressiveness tonight. Make your FTs, though!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's second on the All Time Laker's Scoring list.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kleisa is killing us


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There we go.

Way to go, guys.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's the Laker special... Like clockwork..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Fisher comes in and we blow it.

Phil's such an idiot for ignoring Kleiza. The guys sucks and only does one thing well.

No matter what happens here, Denver has all the momentum. This is what we get for not pulling away when we had the chance.

How the F does Lamar miss that shot?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

You've got to be ****ing kidding me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Unbelievable. We completely blew this.

That's just disgusting.

Are you ****ing kidding me? GUARD THE ****ING THREE POINT LINE AND ATTACK THE BASKET!!!

How the hell do we dominate them for 20 minutes, then they have a good 4 minutes, and the game is basically tied?

That's what you call *not taking advantage of your opportunities.*

If you outplay a team for 20 out of 24 minutes, you have to be up by more than one.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ughhh, get the hell out of the game Fisher!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Seriously. Farmar was kicking ***, then WHY THE HELL did fisher come back in?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We should be up by at least 12. This is so frustrating.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We'll come out strong in the 3rd.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For the love of god, why was fisher guarding carmelo?????


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Fisher is so ****ing bad it's not even trendy to say anymore. He is just ****ing awful.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ugh, this is so ridiculously sad.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is something that will never go away.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau takes a pass off the chest. What planet does this team goto during games?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we pleaseeeeee call a timeout?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

great effort by bynum... you know kobe liked it by slamming the ****in ball on the ground


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Flush it down *****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please be ok Ariza!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

****in nene


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I thought dislocated shoulder after seeing that fall. He seems fine though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

A lot of our other idiots could learn something from Trevor. You don't always have to shoot the open three...ATTACK!

What a dunk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

DANNY said:


> ****in nene


Think it was Martin..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

DANNY said:


> great effort by bynum... you know kobe liked it by slamming the ****in ball on the ground


Thank God he caught it this time...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> A lot of our other idiots could learn something from Trevor. You don't always have to shoot the open three...ATTACK!
> 
> What a dunk.


:buddies:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The stupid *** mice dancing in the car commercial has got to go..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher come on dammit!!!!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

hahaha was that pathetic flop by dahntay jones???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ok so when is shannon brown going to come in?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher throws himself into traffic missing the layup and in return, frees up a transition three for Billups. He should not play the rest of the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We would be up by 12 right now if Fisher wasn't in the game. 

Get him out. He is killing us.

Why does he keep going to the basket to shoot when he misses terribly every time? GIVE THE BALL UP!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Fisher has missed his last four layups. That should actually increase his layup percentage.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBE KEEP ON ATTACKING!:bump::bump::bump::bump:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

KOBEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Fisher, my God, please stop shooting.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This puts us in a tough spot. Shannon and Farmar have to carry us for the fourth. Sasha is not going to see the floor again and if all goes well in Phil's head, Fish won't either.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

odom needs to stop hanging around the perimeter


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Will someone please tell me why Fisher is still in?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> Will someone please tell me why Fisher is still in?


he'll make a clutch shot i promise i promise i promise


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The fairy jump seems to help Pau sink his FTs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Stop whining!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

much respect for melo 

he's good


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

can't hate trevor on that play he's bustin his *** off


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau with horrible pick n' roll defense. Why would you worry about Birdman. Get your *** out there on Billups


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

it's unbelievable how luke make that pass if i'm chris andersen i don't even come help to contest luke's shot :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We are abysmal in the last two minutes of a quarter..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please pick it up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nuggets got every call there.

Billups wasn't fouled at all by Odom
Anthony went to the FT line for no reason
S. Brown was clearly pushed by two people (Andersen pushed his right hip) on that last shot


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nuggets go to the line again for no reason. Farmar stole that clean.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil?!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Stupid shot by Gasol.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's what ****ing happens when Luke Walton is in at PF. That's just terrible.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG we suck again.

I don't see us winning this one.

All those BS FTs completely ****ed us. They took away all our momentum.

I hope we get the same **** in Denver.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Farmar
Kobe
Ariza
Odom
Gasol

It isn't that hard Phil, make it happen.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now we're just getting bent over by these refs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HUGE shot and rebound by Shannon. Guess we should put Fisher back in eh?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Back to back threesssss


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Say what you will about Luke, he's making veteran plays out there.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Swallow your whistles already this is the WCF


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Pau


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle Whistle


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The site is going so slow


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good decision by Ariza not to pass to Fish on the fastbreak.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Now there's no whistle. How appropriate.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good decision by Ariza not to pass to Fish on the fastbreak. He is ice cold from the paint.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Fisher.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Not fair Kobe..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

quite possibly the worse drawn up play ever


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> quite possibly the worse drawn up play ever


I was pissed that Phil called a timeout on this possession for this reason.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

bull****


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

watch paus going to miss both fts...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

these refs are terrible


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

always down to the wire. watch kobe hoist a airball


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so ****ing pissed right now, **** Fisher.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Terrible loss. We're done unless we win one in Denver.

I don't have any more respect for the Nuggets. Martin acted like a thug the entire game, and pushed Gasol into the crowd right in front of a ref without it being called.

Denver got every touch call in the second half and it's the only reason they won. Can anyone even remember them making a clutch shot in this game? It was AAAALLL FTs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Refs missed the call on jumpball but man..it shouldn't have come to Fisher taking the last shot, fighting over the screen :no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And yes, this does it. Fisher cannot play another minute.

He cost us 10-15 points tonight.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the **** did Kobe touch the ball like 2 times in the last 3minutes?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

dumb dumb loss by us. 

1st off Phil Jackson coached a dumb ****ing game.When the nuggets when small he basically panicked and played right into their hands. Taking Lamar and Bynum off the floor was stupid. Then putting Fish back on the floor was the sub that caused us the game. Brown was playing okay. 

Fisher is done folks he has nothing left.He's causing us match up problems because we can't hide him on the floor at all. He's getting attacked too often he can't guard Billups nor Smith nor anyone. 

And why the hell was Luke in the game so long with Ariza rolling just terrible decisions by Phil Jackson. 

And why the hell didn't we get Kobe the ball more down the stretch. I just don;t understand. 

But the killer was the buckets Kleiza and Kmart gave them the scramble play Kmart score did it. gotta get that loose ball. But Kleiza hitting those 3's turned the game and restored the Nuggets confidence. 

I think we'll win in Denver but it won't be easy at all. Gotta do a short bench and gotta have a quick hook on ineffective players. 

Fisher gets 5 minutes then hits the bench the rest of the night Saturday.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Why the **** did Kobe touch the ball like 2 times in the last 3minutes?


 I felt because Melo denied the ball from Kobe well. So much so that Kobe should have just taking the ball out and handled it himself.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

As for fisher; yeah he stunk again. It think phil wants to start another PG but he knows that Fisher will play alot worse with the bench so He just keeps him in the starting lineup.

As for Walton; He played well enough to warrent minutes, but not to take Ariza's minutes in the 4th quarter. We should milk Ariza as much as possible.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate to say this, since it is still early in this series...but this is the beginning of the end for us (i.e. we are done). I'm just too angry right now to go into any detail about why I feel this way. We just spent two home games struggling from behind for most of the games...and we got lucky by taking Game 1. If these games were in Denver, we would have been blown out. I give Denver credit, but I give us more DISCREDIT. For those of you still in school, here is a new sports equation for your notes: (NO HEART + NO INTENSITY) / DUMB COACH = NO VICTORY


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> here is a new sports equation for your notes: (*NO HEART + NO INTENSITY*) / DUMB COACH = NO VICTORY


I think this is the first time that the Lakers played 2 straight games of heart and intensity. This game was lost becuase of a few ball bounces here and there and a couple of great plays from Denver.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> Fisher gets 5 minutes then hits the bench the rest of the night Saturday.


PJ said the last play was designed for Fisher. I can't believe this.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

The One said:


> I think this is the first time that the Lakers played 2 straight games of heart and intensity.


Then we need to send this team back to class...because they don't know the definitions of these two words.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

ceejaynj said:


> Then we need to send this team back to class...because they don't know the definitions of these two words.


 That maybe true.....but not these last to games. I was very pleased with the effort. Now it's the efficiency that needs to pick up.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> I hate to say this, since it is still early in this series...but this is the beginning of the end for us (i.e. we are done). I'm just too angry right now to go into any detail about why I feel this way. We just spent two home games struggling from behind for most of the games...and we got lucky by taking Game 1. If these games were in Denver, we would have been blown out. I give Denver credit, but I give us more DISCREDIT. For those of you still in school, here is a new sports equation for your notes: (NO HEART + NO INTENSITY) / DUMB COACH = NO VICTORY


lol relax man I know its the annual jump off the nearest bridge time in Lakerland but I think we'll be alright.

I agree that PJ's coaching was dreadful tonight but I think we're giving good effort. 

we've been tough minded after losses all season long I expect more of the same.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> ...we've been tough minded after losses all season long...


Maybe true during the regular season, but we are not learning from our mistakes in the playoffs. If we were, then our series with Houston would not have gone seven games.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Maybe true during the regular season, but we are not learning from our mistakes in the playoffs. If we were, then our series with Houston would not have gone seven games.


I don't see any correlation with that series and this one.Nuggets have played us close. I expect we will do the same to them in Denver. Gotta make the plays down the stretch and gotta make it harder on Billups in pick and roll situation without fouling. 

We came back from losses well even in the Rockets series. 

have faith man.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

agreed jazzy we split 2 in denver in the regular season and if we do the same here we are back in command I think we are getting to be the 92 bulls, brilliant in the regular season but struggling in the playoffs


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lynx said:


> PJ said the last play was designed for Fisher. I can't believe this.


you mean how hes done it time and time again in the playoffs...*including game 1*. We were also down by three and Kobe would have been given a hard foul and AT BEST got us within a point....I have no problem with that particular play


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eh, I'm not worried. Long as we pick up at least one of the next two.

But seriously, some of the things Phil did tonight really sucked. Kobe had far to much rest tonight. It's the ****ing playoffs.. He can save his energy in the off season.. These games matter.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Fish Stats: 3 points (1-9 shooting), 3 assists, 1 rebound, 2 TOs, 1 steal and 5 fouls...UGGH!!!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

If Phil keeps playing fisher, we will be defeated by Denver. End of story.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

It's over. The only thing that can save this team is if Phil Jackson dies of a heart attack so we can a coach that isn't retarded. Playing Fisher was only one glaring mistake. Benching Bynum is two. Drawing up the final play of the game for Fisher is the last straw. Go die Jackson, die.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> *It's over.* The only thing *that can save this team is if Phil Jackson dies of a heart attack *so we can a coach that isn't retarded. Playing Fisher was only one glaring mistake. Benching Bynum is two. Drawing up the final play of the game for Fisher is the last straw. *Go die Jackson, die.*


I can see you havent changed....

....dude, its ONE game and the series is tied 1-1...back away from the cliff


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> you mean how hes done it time and time again in the playoffs...*including game 1*. We were also down by three and Kobe would have been given a hard foul and AT BEST got us within a point....I have no problem with that particular play


Well, I do.

Fisher has been struggling. Heck, Farmar with tendinitis in his right pinky toe is playing much better than Fish. Brown has been a blessing in disguise. Both these guys defends well. 

I don't like this style of coaching. This isn't rocket science. I know it's hard for babyboomers to changed their way of thinking and style, but hey this is 21st century.

I like the mindset of Kobe. He isn't taking this lightly as well as mentioned that Lakers aren't the best team on road for no good reason. We have done it before but we really need Game 3.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

KennethTo said:


> It's over. The only thing that can save this team is if Phil Jackson dies of a heart attack so we can a coach that isn't retarded. Playing Fisher was only one glaring mistake. Benching Bynum is two. Drawing up the final play of the game for Fisher is the last straw. Go die Jackson, die.


YIKES!!! I know I was angry last night...but even I didn't wish bodily harm on anyone!!!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> YIKES!!! I know I was angry last night...but even I didn't wish bodily harm on anyone!!!


Not even Sasha?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

sylaw said:


> Not even Sasha?


He meant anyone person of significance. Sasha is fine for harming.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> He meant anyone person of significance. Sasha is fine for harming.


Gotcha. I'll bring a pitchfork and we'll meet at Sasha's house.:evil:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

sylaw said:


> Not even Sasha?


No bodily harm for Sasha...he just needs to be b*tch-slapped!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

wow, some people here c an really be emo/wristers. i was pretty down from the loss last night, but i'm not going to run for the hills yet. it's only 1-1.

there is no doubt that the nuggets are playing better than us. they're the better team right now. but that can change as quick as kennethto's mood.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

So it really sucks we lost Game 3. It was hard to watch last night. Ugh.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Basel said:


> So it really sucks we lost Game 3. It was hard to watch last night. Ugh.


God Damnit Basel, Now you're jinxing the future!!!


----------

